# كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية



## المدافع عن دين الحق (29 أبريل 2007)

كيف هي الجنة عندكم في النصرانية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

إقرأ كتابنا المقدس وأنت تعرف....​


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*أنا سألتكم لأني لا أعرف الاجابة فرد علي ببساطة*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*لا يوجد شىء اسمه الجنة عندنا وانما يوجد ملكوت السموات ويقول عنه الكتاب المقدس:
ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه (1كو  2 :  9)*


----------



## Basilius (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*اهلا بالصديق 
لا تطلق علينا نصارى 
لاننا لسنا بنصارى 
نحن مسيحيين نعبد الالة الواحد جوهريا المثلث اقنوميا 
فاولا نحن مسيحيين 

ثانيا 
اسمها ملكوت اللة يا عزيزي و ليست بالجنة 
ففي ملكوت  اللة سنكون في اجساد نورانية كملائكة اللة 
نسبح و نمجد و نعظم اللة القدوس 
في طهارة و بر و قداسة 
اما كحوريات و غلمان و نكاح و هكذا فلا نؤمن بهذا بتاتا 
لان اللة قدوس و طاهر 
و سنكون في ملكوتة لا نزوج و لا نتزوج 
بل سنكون كارواح الملائكة القدوسة الطاهرة 
نسبح و نرنم و ننعم بالوجود في حضرة الهنا و مخلصنا *


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*سؤال هل تؤمنوا بأن آدم تزوج اذا في الجنة أم لا ؟؟*


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سؤال*

*جنة ادم ليست الجنة التى فى مفهومك يا مدافع لان جنة ادم كانت على الارض وبالتالى فامر طبيعى جدا ان ادم كان يتزوج وياكل ويشرب بها لانه كان على الارض*


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

سألت سؤال عن الجنة و ردينا عليك, فلا تهرب لسؤال جديد
تحب تسأل عن شئ جديد افتح موضوع جديد
مع مراعاة اختيار عنوان افضل لموضوعك
يعني سألت عن الجنة , اكتب عنوانك سؤال عن الجنة, حتى تسهل على الاخرين ايجاد الاجابة

مش صعبة يعني...


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

الجنة كما سبق وأن قلت وقال أخوتي اسمها عندنا ملكوت السموات..
أما الجنة التي عاش فيها أدم وحواء في الجنة الأرضية كما قالوا لك..
وملكوت السموات.. 
نعيش فيه أمام عرش الله نخدمه نهاراً وليلاً في هيكله والجالس على العرش يحل فوقنا.. 
لن نجوع بعد ولن نعطش بعد ولا تقع علينا الشمس ولا شيء من الحر.. 
لأن الخروف (المسيح) الذي في وسط العرش يرعانا ويقتادنا.. إلي ينابيع ما حية.. 
ويمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا..
نري ما لم تره عين ونسمع ما لم تسمع به أذن..
لأني هأنذا خالق سموات جديدة وأرضا جديدة.. فلا تذكر الأولي ولا تخطر على بال..
سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيوننا والموت لا يكون فيما بعد ولا يكون حزن ولا صراخ..
ولا وجع في ما بعد لأن الأمور الأولي قد مضت.. 
ويقول كتابنا المقدس: طوبي للذين يصنعون وصاياه لكي يكون سلطانهم على شجرة الحياة..
ويدخلوا من الأبواب إلي المدينة.. لأن خارجاً الكلاب والسحرة والزناة والقتلة.. وعبدة الأوثان..
وكل من يحب ويصنع كذباً..
ولن يدخلها شيء دنس ولا ما يصنع رجسا وكذباً إلا المكتوبين في سفر حياة الخروف..
والمدينة (ملكوت السموات) لا تحتاج إلي الشمس ولا إلي القمر ليضيئا فيها لأن مجد الله قد أنارها..
والخروف سراجها.. وتمشي شعوب المخلصين بنورها وملوك الأرض يجيئون بمجدهم وكرامتهم إليها..
وأبوابها لن تغلق نهارا لأن ليلا لا يكون هناك.. ويجيئون بمجد الأمم وكرامتهم إليها..
ملكوت السموات: هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس وهو سيسكن معهم وهم يكونون له شعبا والله نفسه يكون معهم إلها لهم..
ففي ملكوت السموات لا يوجد وقت لما هو جسداني أو شهواني.. لأن الأجساد تغيرت وأصبحت أجسام ملائكية.. تسبح الله ليل نهار.. ولا يوجد في فكرهم سوي التسبيح.. والحياة الطاهرة النقية..
ليس هناك لبن وعسل .. ليس هناك حوريات.. ليس هناك صبياناً.. كما سبق وقلت لك..
وأظن بهذا قد أجبناك كما قال لك الأخ ماي روك.. وإن كان عندك سؤال في الموضوع هات ما عندك بلا خروج عنه..​


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



My Rock قال:


> سألت سؤال عن الجنة و ردينا عليك, فلا تهرب لسؤال جديد
> تحب تسأل عن شئ جديد افتح موضوع جديد
> مع مراعاة اختيار عنوان افضل لموضوعك
> يعني سألت عن الجنة , اكتب عنوانك سؤال عن الجنة, حتى تسهل على الاخرين ايجاد الاجابة
> ...



*أهرب *


----------



## المدافع عن دين الحق (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*أنا أسأل فقط*


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*نفهم من ذلك بأن المؤمنون يوم القيامة و الحساب يتحولوا من أناسٍ إلى أرواح ....أو بالإضح من أناسٍ إلى ملااائكة 

هل فهمي صحيح؟؟*


----------



## My Rock (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> *أهرب *


 
انا لم اهرب من شئ
انا اعلمك النظام يا مسلم
لم امنعك من طرح اي سؤال, فقط طلبت منك عدم خلط الاسئلة ببعض
عندك سؤال جديد, تفضل بطرحه في موضوع منفصل



المدافع عن دين الحق قال:


> *أنا أسأل فقط*


 
أسأل ما تريد, لكن كل سؤال في موضوع لكي لا نخلط الاشياء ببعض
لا اعتقد انه بالشئ العسير على انسان عاقل مثلك


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



*sara* قال:


> *نفهم من ذلك بأن المؤمنون يوم القيامة و الحساب يتحولوا من أناسٍ إلى أرواح ....أو بالإضح من أناسٍ إلى ملااائكة
> 
> هل فهمي صحيح؟؟*



*سيقوم المؤمنين باجساد روحانية لا تحتاج الى اكل او شرب او نوم او جنس وخالية تماما من اى ضعف بشرى*


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



> سيقوم المؤمنين باجساد روحانية لا تحتاج الى اكل او شرب او نوم او جنس وخالية تماما من اى ضعف بشرى



*وما حالُ الكافرين ؟؟*


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

نصيبهم البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت.. 
يعذبون فيها نهاراً وليلاً.. 
حيث الدود الذي لا ينام والنار التي لا تطفأ..​​


----------



## *sara* (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



> نصيبهم البحيرة المتقدة بالنار والكبريت..
> يعذبون فيها نهاراً وليلاً..
> حيث الدود الذي لا ينام والنار التي لا تطفأ..


*أكيد ..بس سؤالي بأنهم كيف يبعثون ...أرواحا أم أجسادا ..يحتاجون للطعام أو للشراب و ما هو طعامهم و شرابهم إن كان كذلك ..؟؟*


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



*sara* قال:


> *أكيد ..بس سؤالي بأنهم كيف يبعثون ...أرواحا أم أجسادا ..يحتاجون للطعام أو للشراب و ما هو طعامهم و شرابهم إن كان كذلك ..؟؟*


*Sara*
سؤالك مهم جداً وأشكرك عليه..
الأبرار سيقومون في أجساد نورانية.. أجساد ملائكية.. 
الذين فعلوا السيئات سيخرجون إلي قيامة الدينونة.. فهم أعوان للشيطان..
هل تعلمين أن الشيطان كان ملاكاً ثم سقط.. وأصبح شيطاناً بتعديه على الله..
وأسألك سؤال هل الشيطان يأكل أو يشرب .. 
كذلك أعوانه في جهنم لا يأكلون ولا يشربون.. يعذبون نهاراً وليلاً
يأكلهم الدود وتلتهمهم النار التي لا تطفأ وسيعذبون هكذا إلي أبد الآبدين..​


----------



## حازم (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *سيقوم المؤمنين باجساد روحانية لا تحتاج الى اكل او شرب او نوم او جنس وخالية تماما من اى ضعف بشرى*



هل توجد درجات ومنازل معينه تختلف باختلاف المسيحى العادى والمسيحى القديس؟


----------



## Christian Knight (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



حازم قال:


> هل توجد درجات ومنازل معينه تختلف باختلاف المسيحى العادى والمسيحى القديس؟



*نعم توجد درجات*


----------



## حازم (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *نعم توجد درجات*



شكرا للرد السريع

وما وصف كل درجه؟

بمعنى ما الاختلاف الملموس بين الدرجه والدرجه الاعلى؟


----------



## remorb (29 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

السيد المسيح قال لنا في الكتاب المقدس:
في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة.. كما قال لنا أن نجم عن نجم يمتاز في المجد...​


----------



## حازم (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



remorb قال:


> السيد المسيح قال لنا في الكتاب المقدس:
> في بيت أبي منازل كثيرة.. كما قال لنا أن نجم عن نجم يمتاز في المجد...​




هل لى ان اعرف الفرق بين هذه المنازل؟

وفيما تمتاز كل منزله عن الخرى؟


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *أفهم من ذلك أن يوم القيامة حاجات الإنسان الفسيولوجية سوف تنتهي وسوف نتخذ أجسادا غير أجسادانا فالمؤمنون يصيحوا ملائكة و الكافرون شيطان *
> *هل فهمي صحيح أم خاطيء؟؟!!*


 
*صحيح في جزء وخاطي في جزء*
*فالإنسان عندما يموت الموت الجسدي العادي*
*تنفصل الروح عن الجسد *
*الروح تنطلق نحو السماء نحو الله *
*والجسد يتواري خلف التراب*
*وبأنفصالهم تتلاشي النفس البشرية*
*هذا هو الموت *

*أما في الدينونة العامة تعود الأرواح كل روح الي جسدها الخاص الذي تحلل بفعل الظروف *
*ولكنها ستعود وستجتمع به وسيقوم من خلف التراب*
*ولكنه سيكون جسد غير قابل للفناء بعد *
*وبالتالي لن يشعر بأي ألم أو مرض أو حزن فهذا الجسد هو ما يطلق عليه الجسد الممجد الخالد*

*فالإنسان وإن كان باراً سيلبس هذا الجسد الممجد وسينطلق مع عريسه السماوي حيث الراحة*
*والحياه السعيدة مع خالقه الذي أحبه وخلقه .... مع من أحبه ومات من أجله في الملكوت*

*أما الإنسان الذي يموت بالخطية فهو أيضاً سيأخذ نفس الجسد الممجد ولكنه لن يتمتع به كونه سيعاقب به بالنار الأبدية المعدة لأبليس وجنوده*

*فالإنسان في القيامة العامة والدينونة سيكون إنسان ممجد ولن يكون ملاك*
*فطبيعة الملائكة مختلفه*
*أنما سيكون إنسان كامل متكامل بنفس الشكل والمضمون ولكن بجسد غير قابل للحزن والألم والعمر ولا الفناء*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي حازم*



			
				حازم;275146 قال:
			
		

> هل لى ان اعرف الفرق بين هذه المنازل؟


 
*الفرق بين الرتبة "المنزله" والأخري*
*ليس بالفرقع الشاسع أو بالمعني البشري المتداول*​ 
*فالكل سيرون الله الذي أحبهم وسيتمتعون به وسيحيون معهم*
*ولن يكون هناك فرق أو سيشعر واحد بأنه أقل من الأخرين أو أخر بأنه أعلي من الأخرين*
*لن الكل سيكونوا بكفايه*​ 
*ودائماً ونحن صغار كانوا يعلمونا أن الكل سيشعر بالكفايه في وجوده مع الله وهذا أعظم شئ*
*وكانوا يشبهونها بالأكواب *
*فالأكواب قد تختلف في السعة والشكل والحجم*
*ولكن عندما تمتلئ كل الأكواب بالماء سواء صغير أو كبير حتي تفيض*
*فلن يشعر أحدهم بأنه أقل من الأخر لأنه ممتلئ .......... فهمتني*​ 



			
				حازم;275146 قال:
			
		

> وفيما تمتاز كل منزله عن الخرى؟


 
*قلت لك ليس بأمتيازات*
*ولكنها تقديرات*​ 
*فالشهيد الذي سفك دمه علي أسم سيده من أحبه ومات عنه فهذا سيختلف في التقدير عن إنسان عاش حياته بمحبة ووداعة ومات طبيعي*
*فمن أهين ومن مات علي أسم المسيح له تقدير من الله أعلي من الذي عاش بالعالم ومات به*​ 
*وهناك الرهبان *
*فمن المستحيل أن يتساوي راهب عاش 70 سنه بدون أن يري وجه إنان معتزل بالبرية يصلي*
*بإنسان مواظب علي الكنيسة والأجتماعات*​ 
*فكل إنسان يختلف تقديره من الله له*​ 
*ولكن الكل سيري السيد المسيح وسيشعر بالكفايه وسيحيا*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (30 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت سارة*



*sara* قال:


> *لا يوجد في جنتكم زواج و لا شراب و لا طعام و لا ملذات ..... ..*


 
*لا لايوجد*
*فملكوتنا -جنتنا بالتعبير الأسلامي- ليس بها أي شئ مادي*
*كل ما بها سماوي لايوجد شئ مادي *
*كلها أمور روحيه*
*وأقول لكي*
*ما فائدة الملذات والماديات وأنا في حضرة الله العظيم*
*أأنشغل بالمديات وأتناساه كما يحدث بالأرض !!!!*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *نحنُ مثلااا (( المسلمون)) نقول لأطفالنا ((لا تسرق)) لا تكذب ))) حتى لا تدخل النار..*
> *ونقول لهم (( كن صادقاا )) (( لا تسرق )) حتى يدخلك الله الجنـــة ....التي فيها كل ما تحتاجه من مال و ألعاب وكل ما تريد بنعيم من الله تعالى *
> *فيرتدع و يشتاق لجنة الرحمن فيلتزم الأخلاق و الفضائل و يجتنب النواهي ....*
> *وغيرها أمثلة كثييرة ..*


 
*هذا شئ طيب ولكن *
*دائما لا يكون بالشئ الأمثل وخاصة في أمور الحياه الأبدية -ما بعد الموت-*
*فأذا حشي الطفل هذا العقاب فهو سيفعل الحسني خوفاً من العقاب وليس حباً في الله*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *ف**أنتم تمارسون الفضائل و تبتعدون عن الرذائل طلباا لماذاا ..... و ابتغاء ماذا وما هي الحوافز إن صحَ التعبير؟*
> *لا تقل لي عباده و طاعة لله تعالى..*


 
*صدقيني لا يوجد حوافز أو مثل هذا*
*ولكننا نبتعد عن الرزائل ليس خوفاً من العقاب وأنما هو بالفعل حباً *
*لمن أحبنا ومات عنا*
*وهناك سبب أخر مهم وهو *
*أننا أبناء لله *
*فههل يليق بأبن الله الذي دفع به دم كريم وثمين *
*دم أبن الله الوحيد أن يخطئ ويكون نصيبه الهلاك والنار*
*فكل هذه دوافع لكي نحيا في قداسة وبر*
*وغير ذالك*
*هناك وصيه*​


> *كونوا قديسين كما أني أباكم الذي في السماء قدوس*
> *وكونوا كاميلين لأنه هو كامل*​*
> *


 
*ويا أختي بالفعل كل هذا ينبع لنا الحب فالحب أسمي من أي ملذات أرضيه **أو مشتهيات ستأتي*​ 


*sara* قال:


> *فكلنا يحب الله تعالى و لكن الله تعالى غني عن عبادتنا *
> *ونحن؟ُ نطيع الله تعالى و نخلص له في عبداتنا من أجل أنفسنا حتى نفقيها حر جهنم و نمتعها بنعيم ارتضاه الله لنا لا ينضب..*


*أتعلمي ....*
*عندما أتحدث عن الملكوت والنار والحياه الأبدية ...*
*كنت أٌقول ...*
*لايهمني أين سأكون*
*ولكن يهمني أن أكون مع من أحبني *
*فأنا أصلي له لأنه أحبني *
*واطيعه لأنه أحبني*
*وأريد أن أكون بالفعل له أبنا لا بالأسم فقط لأنه أحبني*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## remorb (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



حازم قال:


> هل لى ان اعرف الفرق بين هذه المنازل؟
> 
> وفيما تمتاز كل منزله عن الخرى؟



*طبعاً كل منزلة تختلف عن الأخرى..
فالملك يجلس على العرش.. الملك هو كلمة الله .. الخروف المذبوع لأجلنا..
الذي فدانا بدمه.. ويمكن أن تنظر إلي كل هذا الكلام في أماكنه بالمنتدي.
وأكيد يجلس بجواره ملكة..
الملكة هي القديسة العذراء مريم .. 
جلست الملكة عن يمين الملك..
وهناك الأطفال اللذين قتلوا أيام السيد المسيح.. 
حين أمر بقتل أطفال بيت لحم..
ومنزلة للآباء الآولين .. الأنبياء 
ومنزلة للبتوليين.. الذين لم يتدنسوا .. 
ومنزلة للشهداء وهم كثيرين.. والعصور المسيحية مليئة بهم..
وهناك منزلة للمجاهدين..
وإذا سألت عن الجهاد .. الجهاد هنا ليس أن يمسك الإنسان سلاح ويحارب به اخوه..
ولكن الجهاد هنا هو الجهاد الروحي ضد الخطية .. ضد الشيطان..
ومنازل أخرى كثيرة.. فكل حسب منزلته..​*


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااااي أخي حازم*​*عفواً حبيبي*
*قد كانت هناك مشاركة لك*
*ولكنها مع نقل السرفر الجديد ضاعت بعض المشاركات*
*وتحتاج أسبوع وأكثر كي تعود*

*عفواً*

*عامة علي حد ما أذكر *
*كنت سألت وما فائدة المنازل أذاً*
*مادام الكل يشعر بالكفاية*

*أقول لك الشعور بالكفاية موجود*
*ولكن لابد التكريم اللاق بكل شخص علي حداه*

*فالشهيد الذي سفك دمه سيكون له تكريم أعظم من الراهب الذي تنسك وهكذا*

*فالمنازل نحن وبمعرفتنا لا نعرف شكلها أو مستواها أو عظمتها*
*ولكننا نعرف أننا سنكون معه بأي شكل*
*ما دمنا نحبه كما أحبا*

*وهقولك شئ*
*مالفرق بين أن أعرف ولا أعرف*
*ما دمت سأكون معه*

*فالملكوت أو قل مكان الأنتظار أولاً  "الفردوس" *
*قال عنه بولس الرسول*
*ما لم تراه عين وما لم تسمع به بشر ........ هذا هو الفردوس*
*أشياء لا يستطيع أن يتيقنها بعقله وحتي لو رأها لم يستطيع هذا الكاتب العظيم أن يصوغها بكلامات*

أَعْرِفُ إِنْسَاناً فِي الْمَسِيحِ قَبْلَ أَرْبَعَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً. أَفِي الْجَسَدِ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ، أَمْ خَارِجَ الْجَسَدِ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. اللهُ يَعْلَمُ. اخْتُطِفَ هَذَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ.3 وَأَعْرِفُ هَذَا الإِنْسَانَ. أَفِي الْجَسَدِ أَمْ خَارِجَ الْجَسَدِ؟ لَسْتُ أَعْلَمُ. اللهُ يَعْلَمُ.4 أَنَّهُ اخْتُطِفَ إِلَى الْفِرْدَوْسِ، 
*وَسَمِعَ كَلِمَاتٍ لاَ يُنْطَقُ بِهَا، وَلاَ يَسُوغُ لإِنْسَانٍ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَا.*​

*فهذه الأشياء لا نستيطيع حتي تصورها*
*ولكننا نؤمن بوجودها*
*فكما أن الموت حقيقة*
*فهذه الحياه حقيقة*

*ومع ذالك لا نستطيع أن نبرهنها مادياً*

*وقد تذكرت هنا قول *
*للسيد المسيح له المجد*
اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّنَا إِنَّمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا نَعْلَمُ وَنَشْهَدُ بِمَا رَأَيْنَا، وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ شَهَادَتَنَا. 12
 *إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، *
*فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟ *
13 وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.​

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## حازم (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااااي أخي حازم*​*عفواً حبيبي*
> *قد كانت هناك مشاركة لك*
> *ولكنها مع نقل السرفر الجديد ضاعت بعض المشاركات*
> ...




نعم قد علمت بنقل السيرفر وفقد بعض المشاركات

وايضا ضاعت مشاركتى فى الموضع الاخر

لا عليك .......يكفى انك تعلم السؤال




> وهقولك شئ
> مالفرق بين أن أعرف ولا أعرف
> ما دمت سأكون معه



الفرق ان تعرف ما تؤمن به

الا اذا كان ايمانا مسلما به



> أشياء لا يستطيع أن يتيقنها بعقله وحتي لو رأها لم يستطيع هذا الكاتب العظيم أن يصوغها بكلامات



تقصد ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر وصفا لمنازل ودرجات الملكوت؟​


----------



## Christian Knight (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



حازم قال:


> الا اذا كان ايمانا مسلما به





*وهل هناك ايمانا غير مسلم به؟؟*



حازم قال:


> تقصد ان الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر وصفا لمنازل ودرجات الملكوت؟




*وكيف يمكن وصف درجات الملكوت اذا كان الكتاب المقدس يقول عن الملكوت:

بل كما هو مكتوب ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه (1كو  2 :  9)*


----------



## حازم (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *وهل هناك ايمانا غير مسلم به؟؟*
> 
> 
> الجمله التى قلتها هى
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

هل تظن انى اتكلم عن الذى "لا يخضر على بال انسان".........هل ترانى بلا عاقل..!!!!!!!

بل اعلم هذا جدا .........واعلم تفسيره لديكم

وهو امر مسلم به بلا شك مادام الكتاب المقدس يقول

"ما لم تر عين و لم تسمع اذن و لم يخطر على بال انسان"..........ولى بها نقاش فيما بعد

والنقاش هنا فى هذا القول.........."ما اعده الله للذين يحبونه"

"الاعداد"...للملكوت يدل على شىء عظيم للمؤمن يختلف بلف هذا الشىء فى درجاته باختلاف ايمان الشخص بالمسيح...........ام انه موحد لكل مسيحى

الاجابه لا ...........لان المسيح قال هناك منازل

ويقول الاخ امير



> ولكن لابد التكريم اللاق بكل شخص علي حداه



وفى نفس الوقت يقول



> ولن يكون هناك فرق أو سيشعر واحد بأنه أقل من الأخرين أو أخر بأنه أعلي من الأخرين



هذا القول اخى امير غريب جدا..!!!!!!

لانك بهذا تساوى بين الاقل طاعه ...بالاعلى طاعه

ويختلف ايضا مع قول المسيح..."في بيت أبي منازل"

هل هناك نص من الكتاب المقدس يشر الى ما تقوله؟


اخ فارس مسيحى
انت تقول


> وهل هناك ايمانا غير مسلم به؟؟



يدل على اقتناعك التام بان الايمان مطلق مسلم به فى كل النواحى الايمانيه لديكم

دون محاوله للنقاش والفهم منكم..........فى امر مسلم به

الملكوت عندكم...........كما قال الاخ امير



> فالكل سيرون الله الذي أحبهم وسيتمتعون به وسيحيون معهم



رغم انى لم افهم معنى كلمة"وسيتمتعون به"

لاكن

هل يحتاج هذا التسبيح ...........الى "اعداد" للملكوت

وهل يتطلب هذا التسبيح ان يكون الملكوت......." لا يخضر على بال انسان"



تفضلوا بالشرح والتوضيح


----------



## Christian Knight (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*واضح ان سؤ الفهم هو من جهتك يا حازم لان الايمان المسلم به ليس معناه انه غير قائم على النقاش والاقتناع العقلى وانما هو يقين بعد الاقتناع العقلى والشبع الروحى الذى تحققه هذه العقيدة*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااي أخي حازم*

*أعتقد *​*أن هناك سوء فهم كبير من جهتك أخي تجاه كلامانا وكلامي خصيصاً*

*وكما قلت قبلاً أنها قد تكون غلطتي وسوء أسلوبي في التواصل معك*
*ربما لأنني لم أقرأ فكرك وطريقتك جيداً لأتواصل معك *
*فتحدثت كثيراً بالإيمانيات والروحانيات التي هي بعيدة عن كثيرين *

*وربما قد لا تكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع أني مازلت واثقاً انك لست بمجادل*​ 
*مع أحترامي لك ولشخصك*​*وأخيراً *​*أرجو أن تقرأ ما كتب من جديد وأنظر له بنظرة مختلفة عما نظرت قبلاً*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## حازم (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Christian Knight قال:


> *واضح ان سؤ الفهم هو من جهتك يا حازم لان الايمان المسلم به ليس معناه انه غير قائم على النقاش والاقتناع العقلى وانما هو يقين بعد الاقتناع العقلى والشبع الروحى الذى تحققه هذه العقيدة*




اختلف مع 

ولكنه ليس موضوعنا الان


----------



## حازم (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



> وربما قد لا تكون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ مع أني مازلت واثقاً انك لست بمجادل



 يجب ان تتأكد من ذلك

وان كنت قد بدأ يتسرب اليك الشعور بأنى مراوغ لاصل لجدل عقيم 

فنكتفى الى هنا



> *أرجو أن تقرأ ما كتب من جديد وأنظر له بنظرة مختلفة عما نظرت قبلاً*



الروحانيات تتبع الايمان 

والايمان له مدلوليات واسباب من العقيدة نبحث عنها

وحوارنا عن مدلوليات الايمان بالملكوت ودرجاته ومنازله

واعتقد ان الحديث بشكل روحانى يكون بعيدا عن حوارنا 

وذلك "لاختلاف الفكر والايمان الروحانى بيننا"..........وهذا طبيعى


ساحاول تلخيص ما فهمته منك .........وعليك التصحيح

1- الملكوت .........هى جنتكم

2- لا نعرف شكل لها

3- بها منازل ودرجات........وتؤمنون بها 

4- الكل يشعر بالتساوى والكفايه

5- لا تهم المكانه مادمت مع المسيح


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



حازم قال:


> "الاعداد"...للملكوت يدل على شىء عظيم للمؤمن يختلف بلف هذا الشىء فى درجاته باختلاف ايمان الشخص بالمسيح...........ام انه موحد لكل مسيحى
> 
> الاجابه لا ...........لان المسيح قال هناك منازل


 
اولا, عيب عليك تقتطف نص و تلعب بمعناه بمزاجك, لان هذا يعتبر عدمامانة و تدليس

لنرى النص الكامل من يوحنا 14:

Joh 14:1​ «لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي. ​Joh 14:2​ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لِأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً ​Joh 14:3 وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَاناً آتِي أَيْضاً وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً

كلمة منازل تعني بيوت و مكان للاقاماة ولا تعني رتبة او منزلة او مقام

لان الكلمة بالنص اليوناني هي μονή و التي تعني:
a _staying_, that is, _residence_ (the act or the place): - abode, mansion.

و التي تعني منزل او بيت او مكان للاقامة و البقاء

فأين انت من ابسط شروط الحوار؟ فأنت تدعي شئيا باطلا لم تتحق من صحته اصلا, والمقزز بالموضوع, انك تنقله على شكل خلاصة لا استفسار...

يعني انسان لا يعرف الفرق بين معنى الكلمة الاصلي و يحاورنا في الكتاب المقدس؟ اي مستوى هذا؟ مستوى اطفال؟

عجبي!


----------



## حازم (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

يعلم الله انى برىء من هذه الظنون ولم اكن فى يوم من الايام "مدلس"




My Rock قال:


> اولا, عيب عليك تقتطف نص و تلعب بمعناه بمزاجك, لان هذا يعتبر عدمامانة و تدليس
> 
> 
> لم افعل شىء من هذا والله على ما اقوله شهيد
> ...




اشعر بالظلم​


----------



## My Rock (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



حازم قال:


> طبيعى ان اكتب سؤال عما اجهله فانا حقا لا اعلم "معنى الكلمه الاصلى" سوى الان ...ومنك انت
> 
> وحتى الصفحه الرابعه لم يلفت احد نظرى ان معنى "منازل" تعنى بيوت وليست درجات
> 
> ...


 
اخي العزيزي حازم
لك كامل الحق بالسؤال و الاستفسار, لكن وجب عليك طرح تساؤلك و استفسارك بنفس صيغها, اي بصيغة السؤال و الاستفسار لا بصيغة الخلاصة او بأنه شئ من الكتاب

لا تشعر بالظلم, لانه لم يصفك احد بالملدس, لكن اشرنا الى عملية قطف كلمتين من نص كامل, لو قرأته لفهمت معناه بنفسك و مع ذلك فانا اعيد اننا نرحب بك و بكامل تساؤلاتك و استفساراتك, لكن يا ريت تطرحها بصيغتها الصحيحة

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الحوت (4 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*عزيزي ماي روك اسمح لي ان اضع بعض الاقتباسات من كتاب البابا شنودة "لماذا القيامة" للزميل حازم اعتقد انها سوف تفيده بعض الشي :


لماذا القيامة ؟




فبالقيامة ننتنقل الى السماء ، الى الدهر الاتي ، الى عالم اخر غير عالمنا الحالي فما هو ؟ وما هي طبيعة الحياة فيه ؟

لو كانت الحياة في الاخرة مثل حياتنا ههنا على الارض اذن ما هو الفرق ؟! وما معنى النعيم الابدي ؟ وما معنى ملكوت السموات ؟ وما هي المكأفات التي تعطي للمؤمنين الغالبين ؟

طبيعي ان الحياة على الارض غير الحياة في السماء .
والحياة في هذا الدهر غير الحياة في الدهر الاتي .

بل اننا نقول في صلاتنا بالمزامير "انت يا رب تنجينا وتحفظنا من هذا الجيل والى الدهر" مزمور 16 : 7

لقد لخص السيد المسيح الحياة في الدهر الاتي بعبارة جميلة ودقيقة موجزة قال فيها :

".. يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء" متى 22 : 30

هنا عجب شديد وهنا الفارق الاساسي بين الدهر الحاضر والدهر الاتي ، بين هذا العالم المادي والعالم السماوي الروحاني بعد القيامة .


ويكمل البابا شنودة عن الحياه الاخرى قائلا :



ويتكون المجتمع السمائي في الدهر الاتي من الملائكة والبشر .

الكل يكونون معا ، وهذا نوع اخر من النعيم الابدي وهو عشرة ابشر مع الملائكة بكافة درجاتهم وطغماتهم السمائية ومعهم جموع الانبياء والرسل والشهداء والابرار ...

حياة الدهر الاتي تتميز بالفرح الدائم .

لذلك يطلق عليها لقب "النعيم الابدي" وكلمة "الابدي" تعني لا نهاية لها ...

اما الابدية فهي الفرح الدائم الذي لا ينقص ولا يهتز ، انه الموضع الذي لا حزن فيه ولا كأبه ولا خوف ولا دموع ولا عوز ولا فقر ..


هل سنعيش في ثقل هذا الجسد المادي وفي شهواتة وهل شهوات الجسد تتفق مع طهر السماء وقدسية السماء ؟

نؤمن ان الاجساد في القيامة ستقوم بطبيعة سماوية لكي يكون هنالك تجانس بينها وبين البيئة السماوية التي سنعيش فيها بعد القيامة وهكذا يعلمنا الانجيل "سنقوم باجساد سماوية" 1 كو 15 : 49

ستكون الاجساد في الدهر الاتي غير قابلة للتعب ولا للمرض ولا للموت ولا لتحلل ولا للفساد ، اجساد لها الطابع الروحاني (1كو 15 : 44 ، 53) .

المتعة في السماء ستكون غير المتعة على الارض لانه لو كانت المتعة في الدهر الاتي من نوع المتعة الارضية فما الفرق اذن بين مباهج الارض ومباهج السماء؟! وماذا عن الذين جربوا كل لمتعة الارضية وملوها وسئموها وارتفع الاتقياء عن مستواها ّ هنا يقدم لنا الكتاب نوعا اسمى من هذا كله في قوله :

"ما لم تراه عين ولم تسمعه به اذن ولم يخطر على بال بشر ما اعده الله للذين يحبونة" (1كو 2 : 9)

هنا اذن ارتفاع عن كل الارضيات وكل الماديات وكل الجسدانيات فكلها قد رأتها العيون وسمعت بها الاذان ولا يستطيع احد ان يقترح او يتخيل او يستنتج نوعا اخر من المتعة والا يكون قد خطر على بال انسان !

وفي حياة الدهر الاتي لا يوجد تزواج ولا توالد .

فمن غير المعقول ان يولد انسان جديد ، ويجد نفسه في هذا النعيم الابدي دون ان يختبر ارادتة ويثبت استحقاقة لهذا النعيم ....الخ​​​*​


----------



## Twin (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي حازم*



Twin قال:


> *أعتقد *​*أن هناك سوء فهم كبير من جهتك أخي تجاه كلامانا وكلامي خصيصاً*​
> *وكما قلت قبلاً أنها قد تكون غلطتي وسوء أسلوبي في التواصل معك*
> *ربما لأنني لم أقرأ فكرك وطريقتك جيداً لأتواصل معك *
> *فتحدثت كثيراً بالإيمانيات والروحانيات التي هي بعيدة عن كثيرين *​


 
*أعيد هذه المشاركة مرة أخري*
*لأنها بالفعل تعبر عما بداخلي*

*أنا تحدثت وتكلمت معك بالجانب الروحي والإيماني*
*الذي لا يختلف مع ما قاله الحبيب ماي روك *

*فهو تكلم عن الكلمة ومعناها اللفظي *
*وهذا لايتعارض مع ما تكلمت أنا به من الجهة الروحية*

*ولكني الأن أأويد وبشدة ما قاله الحبيب ماي روك *

*ولنبتعد عن الروحانيات والإيمانيات لأنه دائماً يساء فهمها *
*وأكرر أنها ........... غلتطي*​ 
*وليكون بركة
*​*
**سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## حازم (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هااي أخي حازم*
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا آخى أمير ..........أنت لم تغلط في شيء

أفضل أن اكتفى إلى هذا القدر من إجاباتكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع

ولى عودة معك في سؤال أخر بموضوع أخر.........فتحملني

شكرا لكم


----------



## remorb (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*أشكرك يأخ حازم 
من أجل أخلاقك العالية التي ظهرت في رسالتكم الأخيرة..
سلام ونعمة لك​*


----------



## Twin (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااي أخي حازم*



حازم قال:


> شكرا آخى أمير ..........أنت لم تغلط في شيء




*أشكر أخي *
*علي تفهمك ما قلته أنا وتيقنت أن هناك فرق بين الروحانيات وأي شئ أخر*​ 


حازم قال:


> أفضل أن اكتفى إلى هذا القدر من إجاباتكم بخصوص هذا الموضوع




*أتكتفي لأننا أستطعنا أن نصل بك لبر الفهم .... أم ماذا ؟؟؟*​ 


حازم قال:


> ولى عودة معك في سؤال أخر بموضوع أخر.........فتحملني




*سأنتظرك أخي الحبيب وثق أنني سأحتملك أنا وكل أخوتي*
*لأن هذه هي خدمتنا*
*الذي بها نحاول أن نصل *
*بالسيد المسيح له المجد لقلب كل شخص*​ 


حازم قال:


> شكرا لكم


*ولك*​ 
*وليكون بركة**
*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## My Rock (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كيف هي الجنة في المسيحية*

*ملاحظة: طارح الموضوع هو المدافع عن دين الحق و ليس الاخ الحازم*
*فهل اكتفى طارح الموضوع ايضا؟*


----------



## حازم (8 مايو 2007)

*رد على: احترامى لشكل الحوار بيننا دفعنى للرد عليك*



حازم قال:


> *أتكتفي لأننا أستطعنا أن نصل بك لبر الفهم .... أم ماذا ؟؟؟*​



اخى امير 

لقد انتهت الاسئله بمشاركة استاذ My Rock

كنا نتناقش حول منازل ودرجات الجنه عندكم التى تم نفيها بمشاركة استاذ ماى روك 

التى اوضح فيها انه لا توجد درجات فى الملكوت 

وربما كنت ارغب فى بعض الاسئله الاخرى تعليقا على ماقله استاذ ماى روك

ولاكنى فضلت الصمت حتى لا اتهم بما ليس فى


----------

